# Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico?



## MainEvent (Jun 25, 2002)

Sale rep here said made in Germany...I thought Mexico. So, are the Touareg parts made and 100% assembled in Germany?
Thanks


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (MainEvent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MainEvent* »_Sale rep here said made in Germany...I thought Mexico. So, are the Touareg parts made and 100% assembled in Germany?
Thanks

China, like everything else sold in US.


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (MainEvent)*

Slovakia with German parts and a Japanese transmission. I heard they had too many issues with cars built in Germany with workers being drunk during Oktoberfest, so they moved it to Slovakia where they're always drunk, so there are no discrepancies










_Modified by MiguelT at 3:27 PM 6-29-2004_


----------



## MainEvent (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (MiguelT)*

Why would VW assemble Touaregs in Germany when they have plants in Mexico?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (MainEvent)*

Um, because most of the VW's that come out of Puebla Mexico are CRAP. I'd take a German or Slovakian product any day.


----------



## MainEvent (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (aircooled)*

So the 20th Anniversary GTIs are crap? Come on now, NA made VWs are not that bad. Many of the parts are identical.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (MainEvent)*

Many components are made in various countries in Europe. Shipping the components to Mexico is also expensive.
Less than half of Touareg production goes to the USA or Canada. So why build in Mexico and ship more than half your product back to Europe?
The Cayenne is assembled on the same production line as the Touareg. No Porsche owner would buy a Mexican built Porsche. 
How is that for 3 good reasons.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_How is that for 3 good reasons.

Not bad.


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (TCinOC)*

Vehicle is assembled in Bratislava, Slovakia. Engine is made in Hungary. Transmission in Japan. Nothing like the central European work ethic!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (MainEvent)*

It's not the parts, it is how they are assembled. VW isn't making vehicles here just because, they are making them here because they are cheaper. Cheaper location, cheaper labor.
Cheaper does not necessarily mean better. Just because the 20th Aniv. GTI is built is Mexico does not mean it was better, it was just cheaper.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Cheaper does not necessarily mean better. Just because the 20th Aniv. GTI is built is Mexico does not mean it was better, it was just cheaper.

I seriously doubt anyone will argue with this. Built in Mexico certainly doesn't provide me with any confidence if I were in the market for a GTI.


----------



## dsacks (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (TCinOC)*

Ditto for built in brazil if I was in the market for a jetta. My understanding is that in the US market, only Jetta wagons, passats and phaetons are built in Germany. Beetles and golfs are from Mexico, jetta sedans are from Brazil and Touaregs are from Slovakia.


----------



## erikm (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (MainEvent)*

I've owned about 8 Volkwagens, all from Germany except my 2000 Jetta GLX which was a Mexican product. I don't even want to bore you with all the problems I had with that car. Loved it when it wasn't getting things replaced. The bottom line is that I could make a comparison and there was a difference for sure. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (erikm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erikm* »_
Just my 2 cents.

that would be 0.230543 pesos, mi amigo.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
The Cayenne is assembled on the same production line as the Touareg. No Porsche owner would buy a Mexican built Porsche. 


actually, the Cayenne is assembled in Leipzig, Germany in the same plant as the Carrera GT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (NoDubJustYet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoDubJustYet* »_
actually, the Cayenne is assembled in Leipzig, Germany in the same plant as the Carrera GT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Only the 'final' assembly is done in Leipzig - just the engine and tranny are installed there. The entire car, sans engine and tranny is shipped assembled from Bratslavia to Leipzig.


----------



## dsacks (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (4x4s)*

"we went over to the manufacturing plant across the way. No pics here, sorry! The floor was clean enough to eat off of. What amazed me most was how small it was. They really were just integrators and assemblers there. Much of the car (the upper shell and interior) comes in from Batislava, and the power plant from Zuffenhausen. The tranny from Eisen (sp) (Asia) and it is all put together and “married” with 18 BOLTS! That’s it! Funny. After it is put together, they test drive EACH ONE on the track. I found that to be very interesting quality control, and also a testament to the difference between a VW and a Porsche. " 
from http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1354777


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (dsacks)*









She's made in Mexico....I don't see anything wrong with her.








Roy


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

intersting...
i guess my german interpretation was off two years ago when i studied in leipzig. i attended the NAIS auto show and heard a whole lecture on the Cayenne. i was under the impression 'final' assembly meant get all the pieces and put assemble them- not just drop the tranny and motor in the thing.
thanks for the info!


----------



## MainEvent (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

This is all I needed to know, thanks for the replies!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (dsacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsacks* »_Ditto for built in brazil if I was in the market for a jetta. My understanding is that in the US market, only Jetta wagons, passats and phaetons are built in Germany. Beetles and golfs are from Mexico, jetta sedans are from Brazil and Touaregs are from Slovakia.

Jettas come from Mexico, GTIs and Golfs come from Brazil...


----------



## Wolf (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: Is Touareg made in Germany or Mexico? (dsacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsacks* »_"we went over to the manufacturing plant across the way. No pics here, sorry! The floor was clean enough to eat off of. What amazed me most was how small it was. They really were just integrators and assemblers there. Much of the car (the upper shell and interior) comes in from Batislava, and the power plant from Zuffenhausen. The tranny from Eisen (sp) (Asia) and it is all put together and “married” with 18 BOLTS! That’s it! Funny. After it is put together, they test drive EACH ONE on the track. I found that to be very interesting quality control, and also a testament to the difference between a VW and a Porsche. " 
from http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1354777


Actually I was over to Leipzig myself 3 weeks ago & the quote is accurate. The bodies are made by VW Slovakia in Bratisalva & shipped to Porsche by rail. BTW, Touareg gas engines are made in Hungary & the V10 is made in Poland.








Show Hall & Museum...








Just havin' fun...








Spare Tire...








The Guts...








Love these 'Side Steps'...


----------

